# Smoked Shrimp for NYE



## bobcats110 (Jan 1, 2012)

Smoked up some shrimp for New Year's Eve.  Got 2 pounds of 26's, shelled them and left the tails on.  Sprinked about 3 TBSP (a little too much) of a seasoning I got from winning a hockey game bet, that would normally be used in a crab cake recipe.  I didn't have anything else mixed up and this was the closest I had.  Put them in a bag to get acquainted with the rub for about 30 minutes.

Got the $5 Smokey Mountain going with charcoal and hickory chips for the fast 20 minute smoke.  Temp got a little high (250 - wanted to be at 200), but checked them at 20 minutes and we looked good.

Tasted great, although as I mentioned before, I had a little too much seasoning on them, but they had a good smoke flavor.  Served with seafood sauce, but they tasted fine without it.  Fortunately, not too many got eaten (only two of the four of us do seafood), so I have plenty for lunch salads this week.

Sorry - no Q-view as I was crunched for time and didn't think about it.  Will definitely do these again with a better fit on the rub.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

They sound really good and we wish you would have taken some photo's because we have a saying around here:


----------



## bobcats110 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh Al - you have shamed me into this.  OK - so it's not q-view, but it is the container with the remaining shrimps from the evening.  Hope this counts!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

They look delicious! I'm surprised you had any leftovers. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 2, 2012)

Like Al said it looks great . how did you find any leftovers? OK if you don't know what to do with them i am here


----------



## bobcats110 (Jan 2, 2012)

We did two pounds worth, and since there were only two of us eating it, and other stuff equalled lefts.  Looking forward to my salad tomorrow.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 2, 2012)

looks very good, I have smoked shrimp in ABT's and they come out great


----------

